# Black Friday But This Friday Sale



## Sir Vape (17/11/16)

Don't wanna miss this. Starts tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (17/11/16)

Darn it. Should have waited until tomorrow with my orders!!!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## morras (17/11/16)

What time will it be up on the site ?


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/11/16)

refreshing page..refreshing page every 5 minutes...cant waittttt

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## NaZa05 (18/11/16)

My F5 button going to break at this rate lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/11/16)

NaZa05 said:


> My F5 button going to break at this rate lol


its up...good deals here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (18/11/16)

wow...just saw those amazing deals. i just hope they have another at month end.


----------



## boxerulez (20/11/16)

Wow... just pulled the trigger on Red/black V1.5 with sleeve at a steal of a price as well as 2 sm25 glasses as I broke 2 in the past 24hours 

Now I am broke though bwahahahah wife is gonna kill me!

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (24/11/16)

@Sir Vape the IPV6X that's on sale - which version is that? The 1.2, 1.3 or 1.5?


----------

